# TV (CPAC) Nov. 10: "Afghanistan: Noble fight or lost cause?"



## MarkOttawa (2 Nov 2009)

Should be worth watching:

Afghanistan: Noble fight or lost cause?
http://www2.macleans.ca/2009/11/01/afghanistan-noble-fight-or-lost-cause/print/



> _On Nov. 10, Maclean’s will present a round table discussion on “Afghanistan: Noble Fight or Lost Cause?” at the Neptune Theatre in Halifax, the second in a series of talks. The debate, broadcast live nationwide on CPAC, will feature Scott Taylor, a former soldier and the publisher and editor of Esprit de Corps, and Mercedes Stephenson, military analyst and vice-president of Breakout Educational Network, among others. The event will be moderated by CPAC’s Peter Van Dusen, and include Maclean’s columnists Paul Wells and Andrew Coyne as panellists. Click here for tickets.
> http://www2.macleans.ca/in-conversation-with-macleans/
> 
> This week, Wells and Coyne kick off the discussion..._



To be televised Tuesday, November 10 at 7 pm ET /8pm AT /4pm PT:
http://www.cpac.ca/forms/index.asp?dsp=template&act=view3&section_id=24&template_id=1266&lang=e

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Nov 2009)

Don't let Mercedes Stephenson's looks or youth fool you: she is a well-spoken person and has done extensive studies on all things war.





Also, don't let Scott Taylor's military background fool you either.  He's not "all that".


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2009)

If you were straight, you would have used a similar sized photo of Mercedes  >

I remember her from her time as a student at Calgary -- very smart, and quick-thinking on her feet. I told her parents I wanted to buy stock in her.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If you were straight, you would have used a similar sized photo of Mercedes  >
> 
> I remember her from her time as a student at Calgary -- very smart, and quick-thinking on her feet. I told her parents I wanted to buy stock in her.


Actually, the photos were sized based on their relative egos.


Now why would you tell her parents you wanted to stick it in her....wait.....nevermind!   :-X


----------

